# Partition perdue après un retour BOOTCAMP



## Thonino51 (18 Août 2016)

Bonjour.

J'ouvre le poste après mettre avoué vaincu.

Ayant fait une mauvaise manipulation pour enlever la partition BOOTCAMP qui me permettait d'utiliser Windows j'ai perdu toute la mémoire que j'avais préalablement réservée près de 180 GO.

D'abord j'ai voulu jouer le connaisseur en recherchant moi même sur mon mac, pour ensuite rechercher sur internet des sujets ayant le même problème. J'ai suivi plusieurs tutos et forum mais je me suis vite aperçu que même si la forme du problème est le même, le fond est pratiquement unique.

Alors oui, je m'avoue vaincu et j'admets ne pas y connaitre grand chose (juste un très grand curieux et cela me joue des tours).

Bref tout ça pour vous dire que c'est le bordel (oups désolé), j'ai des partitions dans tous les sens et j'aimerai rendre mon pc à l'état d'usine, c'est à dire une seule et unique partition de 1TO.

Aider moi SVP, merci d'avance.

Pour info voici ma commande "diskutil list"

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0

  1:                  Apple_HFS                         209.7 MB   disk0s1

  2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            811.4 GB   disk0s2

  3:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             188.5 GB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal):

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         24.0 GB    disk1

  1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1

  2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            23.6 GB    disk1s2

  3:                  Apple_HFS Sans Titre              134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +834.0 GB   disk2

                                Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2

                                D64A750C-0C30-4626-938E-D8AB348A788D

                                Unencrypted Fusion Drive


----------



## macomaniac (24 Août 2016)

Salut *Thonino
*
Je n'avais pas aperçu ton message > ce qui fait que j'y réponds avec du retard.
​
Tu as manifestement un _iMac_ dernier cri, avec un SSD de *24 Go* et un HDD de *1 To* - ces 2 disques solidarisés par un Fusion Drive > càd. un *Groupe de Volumes Logiques CoreStorage* qui importe 2 *Physical Volumes* (disques durs émulés) sur les 2 partitions maîtresses *disk0s2* (HDD) et *disk1s2* (SSD) > et exporte à partir de cette double assise un *Volume Logique* unique *Macintosh HD* identifié comme un disque virtuel de 2è ordre = *disk2*.

Il manque manifestement à la partition *disk0s2* du HDD environ *188 Go* > malheureusement, au lieu d'être de l'espace libre (*free_space*) récupérable aisément à cette partition > ces *188 Go* de blocs ont été agrégés à la partition de récupération *Recovery HD* en *disk0s3* qui de *650 Mo* est passée à *188,5 Go* ! Avec un système de fichiers désormais *JHFS+* de cette partition, au lieu du format *Apple_Boot* attendu > ce qui laisse penser que cette partition a été reformatée (càd. ne recèle plus le dossier de boot *com.apple.recovery.boot* d'une *Recovery* --> partition indémarrable comme Système de secours).

L'autre point suspect est constitué par la petite partition *disk1s3* du SSD de *134 Mo* > car normalement c'est la partition *Boot OS X* du *booter* (la partition de montage du *CoreStorage*) au format *Apple_Boot* > alors qu'actuellement c'est encore une partition au format *JHFS+* intitulée *Sans titre* > preuve qu'elle aussi a été reformatée et n'assume plus sa fonction logique.

--------------------​La corruption de la partition du *booter* en *disk1s3* me défrise pas mal ; quant à la corruption de la *Recovery HD* en *disk0s3* > elle fait que tu n'as plus de système de secours te permettant de restaurer le Système du *Volume Logique Macintosh HD*, en cas de pépin => par suite, la question des *188 Go* non récupérés au *Volume Logique Macintosh HD* n'intervient qu'en 3è instance.

Tu as conscience qu'il faut supprimer l'actuelle partition *Recovery HD* qui n'a plus rien d'une partition de secours démarrable, afin de récupérer les *188 Go* de blocs qu'elle gèle inutilement au *Volume Logique Macintosh HD*. Mais il faudra ensuite une ré-installation d'OS X (en mode : restauration-Système conservative des données d'utilisateur) à partir d'un installateur afin de recréer une *Recovery HD* démarrable de *650 Mo* aux normes.

Pour ce qui est de la partition du *booter* qui n'a plus rien d'un *booter* > je ne vois pas comment la restaurer, à moins de supprimer le Fusion Drive, puis de le recréer de neuf > ce implique que l'OS (avec les données) dans *Macintosh HD* soit sauvegardé (en mode démarrable) > car la suppression du Fusion Drive efface le *Volume Logique* > il faut donc, après re-création d'un Fusion Drive vierge, pouvoir ré-injecter l'ancien contenu à partir d'une source externe démarrée. On pourrait bien sûr laisser les choses en l'état > à condition que tu n'expérimentes aucune difficulté de démarrage.

--------------------​
Cette situation compliquée me fait te demander : est-ce que tu as une sauvegarde démarrable sur un disque externe ? Ou est-ce que tu aurais par exemple un DDE externe avec un volume libre suffisant pour y créer un clone démarrable des données de ton *Volume Logique Macintosh HD* ?

Par ailleurs et indépendamment : je te conseille de télécharger depuis l'AppStore un installateur de la version d'OS X actuellement installée dans le *Volume Logique Macintosh HD* (= «El Capitan» ?) > afin que tu l'aies sous la main pour pouvoir restaurer la *Recovery HD*, une fois l'actuelle supprimée et son espace récupéré au *Volume Logique* (pas avant !).


----------



## Thonino51 (29 Août 2016)

Bonjour,

Rentrant seulement chez moi aujourd'hui après un séjour sous le soleil, je n'ai pas pu redémarrer mon iMac.

J'ai donc installé OS X sur un disque externe et ainsi le faire redémarrer et tenter de réparer mon disque interne.

Voici ma commande "diskutil list"
/dev/disk0 (internal):

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         24.0 GB    disk0

  1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1

  2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            23.6 GB    disk0s2

  3:                  Apple_HFS Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1

  1:                  Apple_HFS                         209.7 MB   disk1s1

  2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            811.4 GB   disk1s2

  3:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +834.0 GB   disk2

                                Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2

                                275D952F-A119-4BC5-BE9C-0DFB995129AE

                                Unencrypted Fusion Drive

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk3

  1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1

  2:                  Apple_HFS Sans titre              319.2 GB   disk3s2

  3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk3s3


----------



## macomaniac (29 Août 2016)

Salut *Thonino
*
À partir d'un démarrage sur un Système externe (l'OS que tu as installé sur un DDE) > le Fusion Drive de ton _iMac_ offre un tableau logique qui diffère sur plusieurs points du premier que tu avais posté =>

- le SSD de 24 Go est vu cette fois comme *disk0* (premier disque), tandis que le HDD de 1 To est vu comme *disk1* (deuxième disque).

- la partition *disk0s3* du « *booter* » (instance de montage du *Volume Logique* du *CoreStorage* à partir des 2 *Volumes Physiques* émulant des disques durs) a récupéré son intitulé régulier de volume = *Boot OS X* > mais elle conserve un format inapproprié de système de fichiers : *Apple_HFS* au lieu de *Apple_Boot* > ce qui rend toujours suspectable sa capacité à jouer un rôle de monteur du *CoreStorage*.

- la partition de récupération *disk1s3* du HDD a récupéré son format *Apple_Boot* et sa taille régulière de *650 Mo* > mais elle a en contrepartie perdu son nom de volume (*Recovery HD*) > ce qui revient à dire que son système de fichiers est corrompu.

- les *188 Go* d'espace perdu par le *Volume Logique* du Fusion Drive ne sont plus annexés à la partition de récupération *disk1s3* comme précédemment > mais se retrouvent hors partitionnement > manifestement en queue de blocs du HDD en-dessous de la *disk1s3* avec le statut de *free_space*.​
=> Si tu n'as opéré aucune nouvelle manipulation sur ton Fusion Drive - j'ai du mal à concevoir tous ces jeux de passe-passe logiques qui reflètent une instabilité majeure de ton Fusion Drive.

Que tu ne puisses plus démarrer le Système installé dans ton *Volume Logique* > la corruption du *booter* en *disk0s3* et de la *Recovery HD* en *disk1s3* le laissait malheureusement présager. Car les fichiers de démarrage d'un *CoreStorage* Fusion Drive sont inscrit précisément dans l'espace de la partition de récupération *Recovery HD* > ce qui rend ce dispositif logique sensible à une corruption de cette partition.

--------------------​Avant de m'engager dans des préconisations tactiques > j'aimerais que dans le «Terminal» de la session de ton Système externe tu passes la commande :

```
diskutil cs list
```
 qui va te retourner le tableau interne du *CoreStorage* de ton Fusion Drive (voire aussi de celui greffé sur ton DDE, si c'est «El Capitan» encore que tu as installé en externe) > peux-tu poster ici ce (ou ces) tableau(x) comme tu l'as déjà fait ?

Par ailleurs, passe encore la commande :

```
df -H
```
 qui va te retourner le tableau de l'occupation des espaces de partitions des disques attachés à ton Mac (en interne / externe) > peux-tu poster également ce tableau ici ?


----------



## Thonino51 (29 Août 2016)

Voici le premier tableau suite à la commande "diskutil cs list":
CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)



> |
> 
> +-- Logical Volume Group 6202E9D8-90AB-46F9-B6D7-71819B3EA585
> 
> ...



*Edit :* pour les Copier/Coller des commandes, toujours utiliser dans la réponse l'option avec le petit carré avec une croix et sélectionner Citer, histoire d'aérer la réponse qui sera plus digeste pour tout le monde.


----------



## Thonino51 (29 Août 2016)

Et voilà la 2 ème commande "df -H":


> Filesystem      Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused     ifree %iused  Mounted on
> 
> /dev/disk3s2    319G    15G   304G     5% 3789589  74143313    5%   /
> 
> ...


----------



## macomaniac (29 Août 2016)

Pour ce qui est du *CoreStorage* de ton Fusion Drive : aucune anomalie interne visible (la taille du *Volume Logique* exporté correspond à la somme des tailles des *Volumes Physiques* qui servent de support).

Pour ce qui est de l'occupation de l'espace de ton *Volume Logique Macintosh HD* > voici ce qui est retourné :

```
/dev/disk2 834G 642M 833G 1% 156714 203456660 0% /Volumes/Macintosh HD
```
 qui signifie que pour un espace total de *834 Go* du volume > il n'y a que *642 Mo* de données écrites ( ! ) et *833 Go* d'espace libre.

=> ton *Volume Logique Macintosh HD* semble vide autant d'un Système OS X démarrable que de données personnelles. Sur le Bureau de session de ton OS externe > est-ce que tu vois bien l'icône du volume monté *Macintosh HD* ? Si oui, fais un copier-coller dans le «Terminal» de la commande :

```
sudo -s du -smhx /Volumes/Macintosh\ HD/* | sort -nr
```
 et ↩︎ --> une demande de password s'affiche (commande sudo) --> tape ton mot-de-passe admin à l'aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et derechef ↩︎

Cette commande va retourner la liste des objets trouvés à la racine du volume *Macintosh HD* préfixés de leur taille (l'opération prend quelque temps :  attends le retour d'affichage de l'invite de commande à ton nom d'utilisateur qui marquera sa complétion) > est-ce que tu peux poster ici ce tableau ?

=> il devrait être facile de vérifier quels sont les objets présents dans l'espace racine de *Macintosh HD*...  Par ailleurs, tu peux en mode graphique entrer dans ce volume pour explorer _de visu_ son contenu.


----------



## Thonino51 (29 Août 2016)

Voici la réponse dans le terminal suite à la commande "sudo -s du -smhx /Volumes/Macintosh\ HD/* | sort -nr"


> du: /Volumes/Macintosh: No such file or directory
> 
> du: HD/*: No such file or directory


----------



## macomaniac (29 Août 2016)

Pourtant j'ai bien échappé l'espace qui suit *Macintosh* par un *\* dans ma commande > pourquoi y a-t-il un retour comme s'il y avait 2 objets séparés par un espace non échappé : */Volumes/Macintosh* d'un côté et *HD/** de l'autre ? Tu es sûr d'avoir fait un copier-coller ?

Alors tu peux repasser la commande sous la forme suivante (copier-coller) :

```
sudo -s du -smhx /Volumes/"Macintosh HD"/* | sort -nr
```
 [*/** est accollé sans espace au *HD"* qui précède] --> car je suis toujours intéressé par son retour...


----------



## Thonino51 (29 Août 2016)

Je confirme que j'effectue un copier-coller.
Pour la commande 





> sudo -s du -smhx /Volumes/"Macintosh HD"/* | sort -nr


cela donne exactement la même chose.


----------



## macomaniac (29 Août 2016)

Est-ce que tu vois l'icône d'un volume monté *Macintosh HD* sur le Bureau de session de ton OS externe - ou non ?

Si tu passes la commande (le "*l*" est la minuscule de la lettre "*L*", pas le chiffre "*1*") :

```
ls /Volumes
```
 qui retourne la liste des volumes montés > qu'est-ce que tu obtiens ?

Et si tu passes la commande :

```
ls /Volumes/"Macintosh HD"
```
 > est-ce que tu obtiens une liste des éléments présents dans l'espace-racine de Macintosh HD - ou rien ?


----------



## r e m y (29 Août 2016)

j'ai testé sudo -s du -smhx /Volumes/"Disque dur"/* | sort -nr
Voilà le résultat... amusant non la façon dont ca retourne, par exemple, le fichier "Rangement au démarrage" ou encore "Guides de l'utilisateur"


```
Last login: Mon Aug 29 20:33:01 on console
MacBookPro-de-Remy:~ remy$ sudo -s du -smhx /Volumes/"Disque dur"/* | sort -nr
Password:
du: /Volumes/Disque: No such file or directory
du: dur/Applications: No such file or directory
du: /Volumes/Disque: No such file or directory
du: dur/Desktop: No such file or directory
du: /Volumes/Disque: No such file or directory
du: dur/Guides: No such file or directory
du: de: No such file or directory
du: l’utilisateur: No such file or directory
du: et: No such file or directory
du: informations: No such file or directory
du: /Volumes/Disque: No such file or directory
du: dur/Icon\r: No such file or directory
du: /Volumes/Disque: No such file or directory
du: dur/Jeux: No such file or directory
du: /Volumes/Disque: No such file or directory
du: dur/Library: No such file or directory
du: /Volumes/Disque: No such file or directory
du: dur/Network: No such file or directory
du: /Volumes/Disque: No such file or directory
du: dur/Rangement: No such file or directory
du: au: No such file or directory
du: démarrage: No such file or directory
du: /Volumes/Disque: No such file or directory
du: dur/SO97: No such file or directory
du: /Volumes/Disque: No such file or directory
du: dur/System: No such file or directory
du: /Volumes/Disque: No such file or directory
du: dur/Users: No such file or directory
du: /Volumes/Disque: No such file or directory
du: dur/Volumes: No such file or directory
du: /Volumes/Disque: No such file or directory
du: dur/bin: No such file or directory
du: /Volumes/Disque: No such file or directory
du: dur/cores: No such file or directory
du: /Volumes/Disque: No such file or directory
du: dur/dev: No such file or directory
du: /Volumes/Disque: No such file or directory
du: dur/etc: No such file or directory
du: /Volumes/Disque: No such file or directory
du: dur/home: No such file or directory
du: /Volumes/Disque: No such file or directory
du: dur/installer.failurerequests: No such file or directory
du: /Volumes/Disque: No such file or directory
du: dur/net: No such file or directory
du: /Volumes/Disque: No such file or directory
du: dur/private: No such file or directory
du: /Volumes/Disque: No such file or directory
du: dur/sbin: No such file or directory
du: /Volumes/Disque: No such file or directory
du: dur/tmp: No such file or directory
du: /Volumes/Disque: No such file or directory
```


En comparant avec ce qu'avait obtenu Thonino, je pense que son disque est vierge de tout fichier


----------



## Thonino51 (29 Août 2016)

Bonsoir,

Voilà ce que j'obtiens avec la commande "ls /Volumes"



> Macintosh HD    Sans titre 1


----------



## Thonino51 (29 Août 2016)

Et pour la commande "ls /Volumes/"Macintosh HD" j'obtiens rien.


----------



## Thonino51 (29 Août 2016)

Je confirme que mon disque est vierge puisque j'ai effacé l'ensemble depuis l'utilitaire de disque car j'ai tenté de réinstaller OS X sur Macintosh HD après que mon iMac ne voulais pas redemarrer mais impossible d'installer OS X sur ce disque, je ne peux plus rien faire sur ce disque.


----------



## macomaniac (29 Août 2016)

Alors je te propose de supprimer ton Fusion Drive invalide > puis d'en recréer un neuf dans le volume duquel tu pourras ré-installer ton OS.

Pour ce faire, passe dans le «Terminal» la commande :

```
diskutil cs list
```
 et poste ici le tableau retourné > ce qui me permettra de connaître l'*UUID* du *Groupe de Volumes Logiques* du *CoreStorage*.


----------



## Thonino51 (29 Août 2016)

> CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)
> 
> |
> 
> ...


----------



## macomaniac (29 Août 2016)

*- a)* Tu fais un copier-coller de la commande :

```
diskutil coreStorage deleteLVG 6202E9D8-90AB-46F9-B6D7-71819B3EA585
```
 qui va supprimer le *CoreStorage* qui associe tes 2 disques internes.

=> il est nécessaire après cette commande que tu *re-démarres *ton Mac > pour réouvrir ensuite ta session dans ton OS externe. Cela fait :

--------------------​
*- b)* ensuite copier-coller de la commande :

```
diskutil partitionDisk /dev/disk0 gpt jhfs+ SSD 100%
```
 qui va ré-initialiser le disque de ton SSD en exportant un volume standard nommé *SSD* au format *JHFS+*.

--------------------​
*- c)* ensuite copier-coller de la commande :

```
diskutil partitionDisk /dev/disk1 gpt jhfs+ HDD 100%
```
 qui va ré-initialiser le disque de ton HDD en exportant un volume standard nommé *HDD* au format *JHFS+*.

--------------------​
*- d)* enfin copier-coller de la commande :

```
diskutil coreStorage createLVG FUSION /dev/disk0s2 /dev/disk1s2
```
 qui va recréer les bases d'un Fusion Drive en important un *Physical Volume* sur chacune des 2 partitions majeures reformatées *disk0s2* et *disk1s2*.

--------------------​
=> à l'issue de ces 4 commandes > il me faut connaître l'*UUID* de 32 caractères alpha-numériques *XXXXXXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXXXXXXXXXX* du nouveau *Logical Volume Group* qui t'a été retourné à la fin de la commande *d)* dans la fenêtre du «Terminal» > afin que je te passe la dernière commande qui va exporter un *Volume Logique* > peux-tu le poster ici ?


----------



## Thonino51 (29 Août 2016)

Voici mon* UUID* de 32 caractères alpha-numériques 1BD24570-3B66-49A7-A5D1-515629330D2D de mon nouveau *Logical Volume Group*


----------



## macomaniac (29 Août 2016)

*- e)* Alors tu fais un copier-coller de la commande :

```
diskutil coreStorage createLV 1BD24570-3B66-49A7-A5D1-515629330D2D jhfs+ Macintosh\ HD 100%
```
 qui va exporter un *Volume Logique* unique intitulé *Macintosh HD*.

Cela fait > *re-démarre* encore une fois pour que le *kernel* de ton OS externe enregistre bien le montage de ce nouveau volume.

--------------------​
Ta session dans l'OS externe réouverte, tu n'as qu'à passer l'une après l'autre les 2 commandes informatives que je te liste ensemble par commodité :

```
diskutil list
diskutil cs list
```
 et poste les 2 tableaux retournés > afin que je vérifie si tout est impeccable.


----------



## Thonino51 (29 Août 2016)

Voici le premier tableau suite à la commande "diskutil list"


> /dev/disk0 (internal):
> 
> #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
> 
> ...


----------



## Thonino51 (29 Août 2016)

Et le deuxième tableau suite à la commande "diskutil cs list"


> CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)
> 
> |
> 
> ...


----------



## macomaniac (29 Août 2016)

Tout est impeccable et sans erreur.

Il ne te reste plus qu'à ré-installer OS X à destination du *Volume Logique Macintosh HD* > ce qui te créera en plus une partition de récupération *Recovery HD* sur le HDD.


----------



## Thonino51 (29 Août 2016)

je ré-installe et je reviens à tout de suite


----------



## Thonino51 (30 Août 2016)

Alors je tenais à te remercier macomaniac car l'instalation de OS X sur mon disque dur interne c'est bien déroulée et je retrouve mon iMac comme au départ.

Encore merci pour ton partage de connaissance et je te souhaite de résoudre d'autres problèmes.

Bravo et merci!


----------



## macomaniac (30 Août 2016)

Si tu repartitionnes afin d'installer Windows via l'«Assistant BootCamp» et qu'intervienne un nouveau raté générant de l'espace non alloué > n'hésite pas à reposter dans ce fil : il existe des commandes spécifiques au format *CoreStorage* permettant de ré-intégrer ce type d'espace perdu sans ficher en l'air tout le bazar.

Par ailleurs, tu pourrais prendre l'habitude de faire des sauvegardes régulières du contenu de ton *Volume Logique Macintosh HD* dans le volume d'un DDE. Un logiciel de clonage comme ☞*Carbon Copy Cloner*☜ (tu peux l'essayer gratuitement un mois) te ferait ça très bien.

L'intérêt, c'est qu'en cas de pépin avec ton Fusion Drive > tu démarres en externe sur ton clone (= image-miroir démarrable d'un volume-Système) > et tu as là un double de ton *Macintosh HD* (avec toutes tes données) à partir duquel tu peux (par exemple) effacer / recréer ton Fusion Drive > puis cloner à rebours ton clone dans le nouveau *Volume Logique*.

Ton actuel DDE peut jouer ce rôle, son volume *Sans titre* pourvant accueillir un clone du contenu actuel de ton *Macintosh HD* > mais ses 320 Go de capacité peuvent s'avérer trop juste à terme, si tes données croissent dans ton *Macintosh HD* de 1 To [un logicel de clonage comme «CCC» recopie les fichiers contenus dans un volume "source" et pas la totalité des blocs constituant la capacité de ce volume. Ainsi : tu peux cloner un volume "_source_" de 1 To contenant 50 Go de fichiers dans un volume "_destination_" de 120 Go > il n'y aura que les 50 Go de fichiers écrits recopiés dans le volume clone].


----------

